# Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!



## HOBI (12. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da es bei uns in den nächsten Tagen ernst wird und mir schon ein wenig mulmig zumute wird, wollte ich noch kurz mein Projekt hier vorstellen… vielleicht hat noch jemand den ein oder anderen Tipp für mich… vermutlich werden in nächster Zeit noch einige Fragen auftauchen…

Also so siehts derzeit aus:
Wir haben den Schwimmbereich unseres künftigen Schwimmteichs gemauert. Die Oberkante soll ca. 40cm unter dem fertigen Wasserspiegel liegen (derzeit noch nicht erkennbar, da der Humus auf unserem Grundstück noch fehlt)

Auf dem Bild haben wir den ungefähren Teichrand rot eingezeichnet.
Technik: Hydroclearset1 von Ralf Glenk – Skimmer (links, das vordere weiße Kästchen) – Pumpenschacht (links, das hintere weiße Kästchen) Mit einem Schlauch, der im Teich unter dem Kies verlegt wird, gelangt das Wasser in die Ausströmerrohre. (rechts, schwarz-grüne Spinne)

Ich werde versuchen, morgen noch eine Skizze einzustellen, mit den verschiedenen Tiefen im Regenerationsbereich.
Eine Teichbaufirma (die die Folie verlegen wird) meinte, daß es gut wäre, wenn jemand von ihnen beim baggern dabei wäre, weil man hier viel falsch machen kann… unser Baggerfahrer ist eigentlich sehr erfahren und wir denken, daß wir es auch alleine schaffen werden – nur mit unserer Skizze. Was denkt Ihr??

Das einzige, was mir ein bißchen Sorge bereitet, ist, ob wir die Höhen für die Einstiegsstufen richtig hinbekommen… aber sonst…?!?

Links die große Fläche zwischen Terrasse und Mauer soll eine Art Kiesstrand werden…. Mit Wassertiefe 0-50cm. Würdet Ihr hier zur Schonung der Teichfolie noch Vlies zwischen Kies und Folie legen? Oder eine andere Idee?

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus!!
Lg
Birgit


----------



## günter-w (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Hallo Birgit,  Ich verwende grundsätzlich Vlies auch auf der Folie wenn noch irgend etwas daruf geschüttet wird. 
Gruß Günter


----------



## SG3 (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Ich würde Dir zu Verbundmatte, in die Mörtel eingeschlemmt wird raten, dann kommt an die Folie keine Belastung mehr heran. Vernüftiges Flies könnte auch funktionieren.


----------



## teichlaich (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Hey , Gutes Projekt! 
1. Kiesbereich muss irgendwo gesichert werden, um das Abrutschen zu verhindern. Berücksichtige das.
Sonst hast du irgendwann alle Steine unten im Schwimmteich.
2. Flies dazwischen und die Kiesmischung von Grob bis Fein wählen.


----------



## HOBI (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Hallo!

Oh, da gibts ja schon einige Beiträge. Damit hab ich jetzt gar nicht gerechnet. Danke sehr! 

Ja, der Kiesbereich soll gesichert werden, indem er mind. 5cm unterhalb der Mauer endet. Sollte reichen, oder?

Vlies oder Verbundmatte drauf... hm, das muß ich mir jetzt noch genauer ansehen und vergleichen... auch kostenmäßig...
wird das Vlies, wenn ich es oben drauf lege, auch am Rand befestigt? Wie?

Folgende Kiesstärken hätten wir geplant: 
Strandbereich: 8/16er Rundkorn
Vegetationsschicht (wo Pflanzen gesetzt werden)= 4/8er Kies
Kiesfilter:
Drainageschicht: 16/32er Schotter/Kies, 15cm hoch
Filterschicht 4/8er Kies, 40cm hoch

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
lg
Birgit


----------



## HOBI (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Ich muß sagen, was mir am meisten Kopfzerbrechen macht, sind die Einstiegsstufen. Da könnte ich dringend Euren Rat gebrauchen! 

VAR. 1: Die erste Idee und Vorschlag einer Teichbaufirma war, Dreiecke zu betonieren und Granitsteinblöcke dort drauf zu setzen.
...diese sind halt nur ziemlich schwer und wir würden zum verlegen dieser einen Bagger benötigen... irgendwie ist mir der Ablauf noch nicht ganz klar... und wie wir das alles richtig machen, damit es am Ende auch paßt.
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Wie habt Ihr Eure Einstiegsstufen gemacht? 

VAR. 2: Eine andere Idee für die Stufen ist mir gerade gekommen:
Ich könnte gleich Stufen direkt aus der Erde ausbaggern lassen, darauf Folie und die Blocksteine verlegen... müßte keine Dreiecke betonieren.... was haltet Ihr von dieser Variante? Halten die Erd-Stufen das aus, wenn ich so schwere Steine drauflege (150 kg) ? Oder sonst könnten wir auch weniger schwere Steine drauflegen... nur dünne Platten, z.B.

Oder gäbs noch andere Möglichkeiten, die einfach und halbwegs kostengünstig wären? ... und auch auf Dauer halten werden.

Danke!!

lg
Birgit


----------



## teichlaich (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Also, die Variante mit den ausgebaggerten Stufen kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen wo die hin sollen.
Vor die gemauerte Ebene oder wie? Weil da ist jetzt ein Rechteck zu sehen.
Die Roten Linien erkenne ich auch . sowie die Angaben zu Pumpe und Filter/Skimmer sowie dem "Strand"...
Definier mal bitte wo genau die Treppe hin soll


----------



## HOBI (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Ja, ups. Tut mir leid. Es ist nicht ersichtlich, wo die Treppe hineingehen soll. 
Anbei ein Bild, wo man erkennen kann, wo die Stufen hinkommen sollen. Wir haben nämlich in der Mauer letztes Wochenende nochmal einen Durchgang von 1m Breite weggestemmt...
Von Stegoberkante bis zum Teichboden muß eine Höhe von ca. 1,60 überwunden werden.


----------



## HOBI (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

und hier die Skizze dazu


----------



## buzzi (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Ich habe meine Treppe aus dem Lehm geformt, leicht nach hintenabfallend. Dann Vlies drauf, eingeschlämmt und mit einer dünnen Schicht 2/8er Kies abgedeckt. Das hält bis jetzt ganz gut und wird nicht rutschig. Den 2/8er Kies würde ich auch für den Strand empfehlen, auf den größeren Steinen lässt es sich nicht gut laufen.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## HOBI (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Danke Buzzi für Deine Antwort!
Was hast Du zum einschlämmen genau genommen?


----------



## buzzi (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Ich hab im Teich alles mit Trasszement gemörtelt, für die Schlämme halt eine dünnflüssige Mischung damit sich das besser mit dem Vlies verbindet.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## teichlaich (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Was ich noch anmerken wollte , ... Die Zone wie sie von euch geplant ist mit Pflanzen soll nur zur Deko dienen , richtig? 
Weil Filtern soll ja eine Anlage so wie ich das gelesen habe. Wenn die Pflanzen aber auch Filtern sollen , müsste mindestens 2/3 des Teiches damit gepflanzt werden und ein Extra Beckenbereich bekommen.

@ Einschlemmen : Buzzi sagt es . Einfach ein mageres Gemisch mit mehr Wasser verwenden. Ist es zu dünn, oben einfach entsprechend Mörtel nachträglich verteilen, ermöglicht auch die Formung des Geländes.


----------



## HOBI (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Danke für die Info!

Ja, Pflanzen werden eher nur zur Deko gepflanzt. Aber vielleicht nützen sie ja trotzdem etwas! 
Gestern hab ich mit einer Gärtnerin gesprochen, die meinte, daß wir auf die Drainagerohre noch Zeolith geben sollen. Was haltet ihr davon?
Außerdem meinte sie, daß wir zusätzlich noch Ausströmerrohre einbauen sollen, da die Drainagerohre alleine keine Oberflächenströmung erzeugen... bitte um Eure Meinung dazu!

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
lg
Birgit


----------



## teichlaich (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Klar nützen sie was. die Haupttätigkeit werden aber die Filter übernehmen.

Also Zeolith ist gut, weil es NUR das Eindringen des reinen Wassers ermöglicht. Sozusagen auch als Filter dient.
Ich frage mich aber gerade wo die Drainagerohre hinsollen?Rund um den Teich? 
Das wäre überflüssig.
Der Skimmer und eventuell eine Bodenpumpe übernehmen doch die Hauptarbeit zum Filtern?!
Ich denke das wird genügen.

Ihr solltet einfach um den Teich , bis zu eurem Steg, eine 15cm Drainagezone + 15 Überschwemmungszone einplanen. 

Eigentlich ist der Bau eines Teiches einfacher als ihr denkt. Wie weit seid ihr jetzt inzwischen? Stellt doch mal ein paar Fotos rein 

Gruß,


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*



teichlaich schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist der Bau eines Teiches einfacher als ihr denkt. Wie weit seid ihr jetzt inzwischen? Stellt doch mal ein paar Fotos rein
> 
> Gruß,



Hi,

stell doch erstmal selber Fotos von Deinem Teich ein. Hast Du Dein Torfproblem inzwischen im Griff? Und hast Du immer noch die Goldorfen in dem viel zu kleinen Teich? Denn so einfach ist Teichbau denn doch wieder nicht, gell?


----------



## HOBI (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Hallo!

Neuere Fotos gibts leider noch nicht... wenn das Wetter nächstes Wochenende schön ist,wird der Bagger anrücken und dann stelle ich gerne wieder neue Fotos ein! 

Also die Drainagerohre liegen wie auf Skizze und Foto ersichtlich rechts vom Schwimmbereich auf einer Fläche von ca. 4x4m.
Hm... dann also wirklich Zeolith drunter? Und wieviel sollen wir nehmen? Wie dick?
Normal kommt ja unten 15cm vom 16/32er Kies rein.... 

Die Meinungen über Zeolith gehen ja irgendwie ziemlich auseinander. Im Internet hab ich schon öfter gelesen, daß die Wirkung schon ziemlich bald verloren geht.
Unsere Gärtnerin meinte, das hält seeehr lange... jetzt weiß ich nicht, wer recht hat...

LG
Birgit


----------



## HOBI (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Achja, danke für den Tipp mit der Drainage rund um den Teich... das hätten wir eh geplant.
Aber was meinst Du mit Überschwemmungszone? Wie sieht sowas aus??


----------



## teichlaich (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteichbau - es geht los ... HILFE!!!!*

Naja, Drainage ist schon top. Und würde die Filterung des Wassers noch unterstützen.
Aufbau müsste dann von sehr feinem Kies zu sehr grobem Kies gehen. (unten nach oben)
Darunter könnte Zeolith sein, muss aber nicht. 
Habe euch auch eine Nachricht geschrieben. Bitte mal lesen


----------

